# [SOLVED] Computer keeps on deadlock



## ken878 (May 8, 2015)

Hi, my first time here and i can really use the help for this problem. So when i run my computer on normal mode after 20-30 min when i do something or just leave it on my entire screen freezes and can't move mouse or keyboard does not work. Caps Lock and Num lock don't turn on when i pressed it. When i go into safe mode i can run normally with out any problem and no freezing. I have tried verifier.exe which gives me the BSOD. I was able to get past that problem by uninstalling the .sys that kept on causing the problem and when i get into my computer normally to run verifier.exe freezes again. Right now i am runing a cmd with chkdsk in safe mode and here what i got.

Index entry 0E057F6593E3B876CA01D8DC636F82611DF06466 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 0E057F~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 152866E0AE4ABD2E605DC28D69B927C90EEB8666 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 152866~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 153649706D1B1FF90F01D265D448EB1E28AC2630 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 153649~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 17250C385BAA3BAA3207E3342B2B3D351AC5E8EC in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 17250C~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 1A3E70F79F043E541A42FE1D9618A707C097D37E in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 1A3E70~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 1B66FAED06DADB369EBF1791A3270AE11F2FC6AC in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 1B66FA~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 1C3DD079B14BC3B084274E5EF649445BB0B4ED41 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 1C3DD0~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 2021CD6B4459002198F044FE6C1E473413BB2227 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 2021CD~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 24CA9A96EA53F35B8F302392C41D95DD15BE3A30 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 24CA9A~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 24E3B2AFCB20D20A37273466CC3CE4BAB5606EF9 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 24E3B2~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 263A4E570539FFD5BF7B5128DC1660C3D4A5BA78 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 263A4E~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 288224CD8D756BECA2F3FC36D8CA7D6987A34676 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 288224~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 28B7BE4351166188786ED6A38A4EFA1D752117FD in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 28B7BE~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 2B2BF1F8635A7DD8B6F7DE3C23D8AD0B9D955B93 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 2B2BF1~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 314ECDF73483B2A231ACA7FFA525317D41AB89EE in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 314ECD~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 36F80D1E6F07D9D82DEA27B6B496C4579B7851BD in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 36F80D~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 378ECED678A339415BA0B938148C124301E6BA83 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 378ECE~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 37C5CDD6057EA735FED209C3A4F1A47CF2F258EA in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 37C5CD~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 38EBBC0ED520C794B2072191937FE9E511CC80E9 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 38EBBC~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 39B3EE7DFD293672A9D22C67701400A113C8F2E5 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 39B3EE~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 3AD805CCD438802ABF846504568CFBA12E9A8293 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 3AD805~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 3C6BF1B814B1B98092245575BAFFE1A477C58D8D in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 3C6BF1~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 3C8CF5F9D5A85553B954A9E5CD358E76A223459C in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 3C8CF5~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 3CDC2943CCBFB132D12DBB68193EAA70ABC3128B in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 3CDC29~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 3EE9DDDF5933AB960A54C2CE0BAA5D679DD1FCAC in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 3EE9DD~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 4129FC62067229F6E1374391F8C075FF214B9AB7 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 4129FC~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 441886AA9B623704711E1860A64CD06047B304D3 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 441886~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 4565CE0676D1D63D49810FCB1B5E362045747A25 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 4565CE~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 45F2A52FEBCDB400A30953914B050636C3E821CE in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 45F2A5~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 4747BA8562B4DA60B2508BC9789C6CD359599F96 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 4747BA~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 476593CCF9DD99C67A76E63735109EF874E55345 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 476593~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 4799AE1A0CD1E45FC3814A283030FD0CB152E9AC in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 4799AE~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 49577D66F7AC27BA88F305B13F053F19FA0C307E in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 49577D~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 4B3135384F8175C72AC754635816D3379575D563 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 4B3135~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 4F4E58DE6E7FE8C96240F10C7EA20D02D54FD926 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 4F4E58~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 51874049686AEC8D12BAEDA8DF79DD08FBD1DB79 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 518740~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 548CC2B7383EA672FC0D5388FB26BE62FDEB9EC7 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 548CC2~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 5490F64908AF1AB94DF627FFD410F1B7ADFE4324 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 5490F6~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 5498BB666F2E9C06C0F6F30BA1110801AF83413F in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 5498BB~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 5582A158093CC84D4489F005A7C3FD84477F6DA3 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 5582A1~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 601D4947CCE974D714F6192A27EB8C0F2D5AA84B in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 601D49~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 625BA12F6AC3C47B155251929EFE8146486FADD9 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 625BA1~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 62925861DD3F4CEF07F1A9DC7D134D8F007BF6DB in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 629258~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 631FF7188419C37DD9CFF533031EC26A1160DA70 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 631FF7~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 66BB2130AB01FEF5D19A1FE74847C942ECF9E5DC in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 66BB21~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 6BD7552488373BFE63C5AC93DBF3F07EA2C297C1 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 6BD755~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 6E39874446AE1BDA66ED5DF1EF2B0C279B37AF32 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 6E3987~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 7310AE0611A0BBE87D93AB7E6A0F70CD9FEAD13B in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 7310AE~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 731AE8AF8DB368E5CE6C7C81EC42F48A39EB8C65 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 731AE8~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 76406706C5E4CC4F1B5430AF45E06164E7BD128B in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 764067~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 77EFF74913794772CB042F97348F304BCA95B201 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 77EFF7~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 7A909483D157356ACAF58DA15F4C26D43AA3A987 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 7A9094~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 7AC95558DE14D3A33973CB1FFA147FE513A70438 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 7AC955~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 8866534A1C98E16088ED7F37259AA99375A7C9C8 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 886653~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 8F013FE412E32479869BF5623DC16AD538388620 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 8F013F~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 8F3A2F7A4957B313B0AEBF6977FD6DCB3A7A0D86 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 8F3A2F~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 9069AF6242CD76FDC800D304DCADFFD572859A52 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 9069AF~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 939BA4B81F36D6D93209C4B38856AE1E63E5F3B2 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 939BA4~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 93CB823A9960957D753C4CDE753BD79B51C9FD9E in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 93CB82~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 96587A9DF64F12F896151C7D0281E9771A6AB1CC in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 96587A~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 9727D3A74E508BD1AE67DAA3FB47A79D8F03F9AA in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 9727D3~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 98F23FBC4B102388C49BFCF7B7F88AFE737B22F3 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 98F23F~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 9A03BCF89168C35BFF75BF77E7C70E787521B553 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 9A03BC~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry 9A89D4BF9F139806ED43CB7B65ED94BDCEE51927 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry 9A89D4~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry A4F1194D954D6C3B1A7B9C900F456D6278B53B08 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry A4F119~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry A56556ADE99C60CCD799381591771ACFF15DFEB8 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry A56556~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry A7893C76C2D8426FD42AA6E4974864785E718573 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry A7893C~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry A88D99ADE24E3959FF9C600BD465732C993CB497 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry A88D99~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry A8D0944C67A638464BD436D512BC7863AFB1DF3C in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry A8D094~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry B43FAA67AF4CB13704C37783EAB07CAEC4D6E56C in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry B43FAA~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry B6AB9BF19823331B1CF10454462594AA6F8E2158 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry B6AB9B~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry B6DEA2DF7FE5D39ABF06A097E3E006B1BBADD6FB in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry B6DEA2~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry B8AA1D6DFF00722CBD9FE8FC5826A25779F41A83 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry B8AA1D~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry B9130BAED84F18663CBDBC177F6601E3F17BB40D in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry B9130B~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry BBFA10A934A809146A34C337845403D86F1AB798 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry BBFA10~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry BCF2196D2B8E6BB368B5AC8DC9D7B7A47FE4E317 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry BCF219~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry C216392FA313B1FD35AA4E3E00ED6CDF317B7641 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry C21639~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry C9CFD927DF02D46ACFA9A9C6E7CC21AB37505E63 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry C9CFD9~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry CB04E814E31D6B665A3D934DDAB27BE7B609B47C in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry CB04E8~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry CB7EE5E34AAAF4E9D35E57651A995ADCEFB1ED37 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry CB7EE5~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry CC0733C26F892E3E54C7F7398D2933A3902C098C in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry CC0733~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry CCADF78BAFD1456F867368173DB795D2BF8D8C04 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry CCADF7~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry D3A53609D7D1290098AA86EFF2FDC487784D67E0 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry D3A536~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry D5D9B0689940742CC04279FBE3E8A2506A1604D3 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry D5D9B0~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry D712D4C94FA339819D56DC4763C1AF105F05CD0D in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry D712D4~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry DA941302CB714565B3F1BAA33AE27DF8D767A89F in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry DA9413~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry DF684F868EBB8592651A08FC8AFACA94E2974C6E in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry DF684F~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry E043D25792C718E0E871D55607A01E8586D38E81 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry E043D2~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry E2B300CFD86AE849704E5899ACC4EE4519374F3E in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry E2B300~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry E97924BA02A9014D85724B7D57F4A7AC3774D1AE in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry E97924~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry EB85F976E59D78DE1F1DEDAE12DD62BA090187A4 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry EB85F9~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry EC8B315B70CDBDC058BFC2F6E091637D68C47D3A in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry EC8B31~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry EE564020435D2CC689A33F6B06F9491CF821C7DB in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry EE5640~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry F5440FB8A80ED18ECC091705717D3C62C0601408 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry F5440F~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry F700E78D323A6F6A7536A7876FDD039EB7B12D76 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry F700E7~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry FA3381B786D0DB8840ED3CC72B4D9391072FECE5 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry FA3381~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
Index entry FC7F960D37826F3A175F035B408C3E55108B9131 in index $I30 of file 1437
is incorrect.
Index entry FC7F96~1 in index $I30 of file 1437 is incorrect.
48 percent complete. (1427296 of 1528126 index entries processed)
Index entry recovery.bak in index $I30 of file 16287 is incorrect.
Index entry recovery.js in index $I30 of file 16287 is incorrect.
1528126 index entries processed.
Index verification completed.

Errors found. CHKDSK cannot continue in read-only mode.

Please let me know if someone can give an answer to fixing this deadlock problem?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Computer keeps on deadlock*

I'm not one on BSOD's but from the looks of that and what your saying...I'm guessing it's your HDD failing.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps on deadlock*

Is your system overheating prior to the lockup?
Freezing can be caused by a thermal event.
Also have you allowed Indexing to run and have you tried to defrag the drive?
Running sfc /scannow from a command prompt (right click and run as Admin) should show any errors and attempt to fix them.


----------



## ken878 (May 8, 2015)

*Re: Computer keeps on deadlock*

No my system hasn't overheated yet and i kind of fixed it for now by using the Error-checking option in the tools section of local disk properties. Well thanks for your answers for my problems here. I guess i can put it as solved.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This post is marked Solved, is your problem solved? Did you mean to do that if not?
Try a Clean Boot, if that works then add one startup program at a time till the computer freezes then you will know that is the problematic program. 
You can also run *Check Disk* on the HDD 
Go to Start/Search and type *CMD *right click the *CMD *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now type a *Y *for Yes and restart the computer, Check Disk will start at next bootup go through 5 stages and may take a while. 
Be aware that if your computer freezes after 30 minutes, it is more then likely overheating,


----------



## ken878 (May 8, 2015)

Yes my problem is solved.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I guess i can put it as solved.


 Then please mark it as solved in the thread tools at the top, thank you.


----------

